# Coolant pump



## don-tucker (Dec 7, 2009)

Can anyone see a reason why I can't use a pond pump as a suds pump for my lathe,I know it's a bit cheapskate but I have a spare and a plastic container.Please don't laugh I'm serious
Don


----------



## John Rudd (Dec 7, 2009)

Done it and works fine... 

Even though I bought a commercially made system for my mill...

Go for it you know you want to ............


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 7, 2009)

;D I didn't expect that,I thought I would be laughed out of court


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 7, 2009)

Lots of people do it! Do a search for "fountain pump" on CNCzone and you'll find a bunch of them.


----------



## Noitoen (Dec 7, 2009)

No reason why you couldn't use it. The only thing you should be careful is prevent swarf from coming in to the turbine. One way is to make a separation in the tank so that the soiled coolant on the one side lets the swarf sink to the bottom and the clean coolant overflows to the pump side of the tank.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 7, 2009)

Also consider having the coolant first dump into a removable strainer basket, so the majority of swarf can be lifted out instead of scooping it off the bottom of your tank. Make sure that coolant overflow from a clogged strainer still ends up in your tank, though.


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 7, 2009)

Right that's my project for tomorrow.
Thanks Don


----------



## Stan (Dec 7, 2009)

They may not use swamp (evaporative) coolers in your part of the world, but in the southern US you can buy replacement pumps for about $10.00 that make a good coolant pump.


----------



## websterz (Dec 7, 2009)

Put a couple of strong magnets in a ziploc bag, squeeze out the air and seal, then drop in the coolant tank. All you gotta' do to clean it is turn the bag inside out, trapping the swarf inside the bag, then pull the magnets off and reuse them.


----------



## shred (Dec 7, 2009)

The first coolant pump I used was a marine bilge pump. Worked great, probably better than the "real" coolant pump in use now. With a magnetic-coupled impeller, it can't self-destruct if something gets caught in the works.


----------



## Noitoen (Dec 7, 2009)

The pond pumps I know are magnetic rotor types with a ceramic shaft and the coil enclosed in resin. No shaft seal to worry about.


----------



## doubleboost (Dec 7, 2009)

Use one on my colchester no problem at all been in there for a year now
John


----------



## SKIPRAT (Dec 7, 2009)

i use a fountain pump myself and if you guessed where it came from you would be right as someone else has said just take precautions to prevent swarf getting in the impeller i use a combination of mesh and magnets



Cheers Paul ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Marinesteam (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm using a tile saw pump. Replacements are available from your local DIY store appr $30. I figured if it could handle the junk floating around in the sump of a tile saw it could be used in my Bandsaw sump with no problems (so far, so good)! :big:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 8, 2009)

Pics! Pics!
From the number of replies (and knowing myself), I'm sure there are others interested in more information about a do-it-yourself coolant system.
Thanks.


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 8, 2009)

Bought a container ,put the pump in and gave it a test with H2O,seems ok,I'll get a bit of Loc line with a tap, and a magnet and give it a go with soluble oil when I get some on the weekend,too cold in the garage anyway at the moment. *beer*
Don


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's one of them that I couldn't find yesterday.
http://www.ldrider.ca/cnc/coolant/coolant.htm


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 9, 2009)

That was intersting,Thanks
Don


----------

